# Favorite Bath & Body Works Scent?



## Nox (Dec 13, 2007)

My absolute #1 favorite scent at B & BW is *Creamy Coconut*.

They haven't had it out for six years, and now they are bringing the silk lotions line back in that scent December 27th.  Woo hoo!  I will be stocking up like a fiend!  

I also like Cotton Breeze (I think that's the name of it...)

Pomegranate & Fig and Sweet Pea are also ones that I like.

Which ones do _you_ like?


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Dec 13, 2007)

*I absolutely just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



LOOOOOVE





 the Anti-Bacterial Moisturizing Lotion in Tropical Passionfruit! Every single time I put this stuff on, peoples noses just open up and ask me "What is that! It smells amazing!" *

*Here in Canada we don't have a B&BW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to cross the border to get this stuff. Too bad they don't ship to Canada. *

*I'm curious to smell the Fresh Pineapple. Mmmmm, pineapple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 13, 2007)

I love Warm Vanilla Sugar. I went to the US about a month ago and bought quite a bit from B&BW with the intent of giving a lot away at Christmas--believe me some gifts will be happening but I love their stuff!!
I love the vanilla bean noel (can you tell I like vanilla? LOL) candle--so fragrant! And I'll always have a special thing for the first scent I'd ever smelled from B&BW--Coconut Lime Verbena. Ahhhhh I'd LOVE to have a store here!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 13, 2007)

i was really in love with the irresistable apple. 
i have alot of their HFOs - they smell funny when they burn but just by themselves they smell divine


----------



## SuSana (Dec 13, 2007)

I used to love Sweet Pea, but now it smells different for some reason. 

But now I really like Midnight Pomegranate


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 17, 2007)

my mom is a B&BW addict, so I've been surrounded by it for quite some time. I'm kind of over their scents, though I do use their True Blue Spa line.
Vanilla & Jasmine, from their aromatherapy line, smells great, I actually have a lotion of that scent in my car at all times.
ohhh and I also love two of their newer scents, Sensual Amber and Velvet Tuberose.
I guess some of their products aren't too played out ;]


----------



## flawdperfecti0n (Dec 20, 2007)

Country Apple! But they stopped making it. So now it's Irresistible Apple. + Tropical Passionfruit. :]


----------



## ellyd_hert (Dec 20, 2007)

I really like all the foody scents but more for my own indulgence. Don't really like smelling like food


----------



## choseck (Dec 21, 2007)

Brown Sugar & Fig is my favorite.  My favorite discontinued scent is Vanilla Bean - it was the sweetest smelling vanilla!!  The other ones just don't compare.  Same with the new apple one, Country Apple was so much better.

I can't wait for their semi-annual sale - it's impossible not to buy stuff you don't need.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 21, 2007)

I love Coconut Lime Verbena...but I'm also really loving Sensual Amber in the newer line.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 21, 2007)

Creamy Coconut and Rice Flower & Shea


----------



## drien227 (Dec 21, 2007)

Brown Sugar & Fig and Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## d n d (Dec 21, 2007)

Brown Sugar & Fig and Jasmine Vanilla from the Aromatherapy Line.  Jasmine Vanilla is the best!!!


----------



## juxt123 (Dec 22, 2007)

mine was COUNTRY APPLE! i can't figure out why they discontinued it..hopefully they have it at the outlets


----------



## mrsgray (Dec 22, 2007)

my all time favorite is Coconut Lime Verbana, my new favorite is Japanese Cherry Blossom (such a clean, fresh scent)


----------



## liv (Dec 23, 2007)

*Fresh Vanilla (Discontinued, of course.  Boo.)
*Jasmine Vanilla
*Honeysuckle (Disc.)
*Peony (Disc.)
*Lavender Vanilla
*Lavender Chamomile
*Vanilla Chamomile (my newest favorite, I wish and hope they make this into an EDT or EDP.  I love it)
*Sweet Pea
*Sensual Amber

I think that's it...for now.


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 23, 2007)

Coco Cabana (which keeps coming back during the sales!) and Pearberry.  My all-time favorite that was discontinued a looong time ago: Happy Daisy.  They need to bring that one back, even for a limited time!!!


----------



## aimeilee (Dec 24, 2007)

Warm vanilla sugar and Mango mandarin are my two favorite right now

I like the country apple one too! boo


----------



## eileen42588 (Dec 24, 2007)

Love Coconut Lime Verbena!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Dec 26, 2007)

mango mandarin ftw.

I layer it with most of my perfumes since I like citrus scents.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 26, 2007)

I LOVED Sugar Plum...but it is long gone. 

I do enjoy the Vanilla Raspberry one.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 7, 2008)

My favorite is Moonlight Path.  I get compliments everytime I wear it.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Creamy Coconut, Exotic Coconut, Crazy Caramelcorn, Warm Vanilla Sugar, Midnight Pomegranate, and Chocolate Amber.  Yeah, I have a lot!  But the first three are LE or are discontinued, so I try to stock up whenever I find some!


----------



## sOo_femme (Jan 8, 2008)

My aunt had me hooked on Sun-Ripened Raspberry ever since I was little. Sweet Pea smells really good too. My mom had one that smelled like a gingerbread or something like that, but I think they only had that scent for the holidays.
I haven't been to B&BW in so long. I might have to take a trip there.


----------



## ElectricalStorm (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh gosh!
My mom and I are OBSESSED with B&BW, our bathroom closet is full of it.. way more than we'll ever need/use.

I really love the 'Temptations' line, the pumpkin pie paradise body lotion is my favorite atm.

But also, fresh pineapple is amazing.


----------



## Bunny (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I used to love Sweet Pea, but now it smells different for some reason. 

But now I really like Midnight Pomegranate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Omg yes...sweet pea does smell weird now..I totally bought Pomegranate as well.

But I would sy my favorite is the Wild Honey Suckle one.

I like the smell of summer.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, we don't have Bath and Body works in Hawaii (nor do we have Victoria's Secret) but when I was on the mainland they had limited edition milk chocolate, so I bought ALL of thie rstock in the store (stocking stuffers, for neices and me!) It smelled so chocolate. Kids would follow me because I smelled like chocolate chip cookies. I also liked their Vanilla stuff.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jan 29, 2008)

i like irresistible apple, the peach one (i forget what it's called), and the vanilla ice cream one from the temptations line. <3


----------



## codename_psilla (Jan 29, 2008)

Right now it's Fig and Brown Sugar and Japanese Cherry Blossom.  In the past it has been Rice Flour and Shea and Coconut Lime. I'm all over the shop with the scents that I like.. lol 

No one has mentioned White Tea and Ginger... maybe that's why it was d/c???


----------



## baroquely (Jan 30, 2008)

^ I'll mention White Tea & Ginger. I absolutely adore it.

I also really like Fresh Pineapple. It's a really nice scent to put on before bed... it calms me down for some reason.

I go through little spurts where I'll fall in love, overdose on, and then fall in love again with B&BW products. In the past it has been Citrus Basil, Pearberry, Sweet Pea, and Mango Mandarin. Right now I have the Pink Grapefruit foaming soap in my kitchen and EVERYONE adores it.


----------



## xphoxbex (Feb 2, 2008)

I love country apple! I can't believe they discontinued such a wonderful scent.  But right now I'm using sun ripened raspberry and mango mandarin


----------



## liv (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bunny* 

 
_Omg yes...sweet pea does smell weird now..I totally bought Pomegranate as well.

But I would sy my favorite is the Wild Honey Suckle one.

I like the smell of summer._

 
Sweet Pea isn't the same anymore?  I'm glad I still have my old splash of it then in the older packaging (the ones that have the textured plastic near the nozzle)


----------



## Indigowaters (Feb 2, 2008)

JAPANESE CHERRY BLOSSOM! This is an awesome scent. I have the splash and body cream. I was turned on to this scent on another forum and have loved it ever since.


----------



## kaylaklvc (Feb 7, 2008)

I am obsessed with Warm Vanilla Sugar! I wish I could eat it! LOL


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 9, 2008)

I LOOOOVE Warm Vanilla Sugar.

I was also excited about the new Enchanted Orchid scent because I love the smell of orchids, but when I tried it on, I smelled too much green notes in it.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 13, 2008)

I loved Freesia when they had that, then Sheer Freesia, not positive if that is still made or not, but I also like Cucumber Melon and Black Raspberry Vanilla.


----------



## Lissah (Feb 20, 2008)

Right now I'm loving Midnight Pomegranate.  I also used to love the fresh lilac body spray.  I think that is long discontinued though.


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 20, 2008)

I enjoy the scent of:
Coconut Lime Verbena
Grapefruit (I got an e-mail saying this will be d/c'ed soon)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tropical Passion Fruit
Peach
Bergamot Coriander (d/c'ed from the Aromatherapy line)
Pineapple


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 20, 2008)

My favorite scents are being discontinued: Exotic Coconut and Cotton Blossom. I stocked up on them after X-mas.


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sensual Amber is amaaazing


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 20, 2008)

breath happiness! mmm


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 20, 2008)

ooh i used to love cucumber melon but it real old fast. i think my favorite from them for a while now has been those aromatherapy sets  with like the roll on scent, fabric spray, body wash, perfume and candles...the sensuality one is strong but great. it's jasmine and vanilla or yliang yliang (sp) something like that. ooh and warm vanilla sugar


----------



## Christina983 (Feb 20, 2008)

I loved the coconut temptation one from last summer, it was perfection!


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

my all time fave will always be Japanese Cherry Bossom...


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet pea and sensual amber.


----------



## Doombubbles (Mar 15, 2008)

I love strawberry daiquri and sweet pea. I always get compliments when I wear them, and they smell simply wonderful.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 15, 2008)

I just LOVE my Japanese Cherry Blossom Lotion!!!


----------



## eccentric (Mar 15, 2008)

Black Raspberry Vanilla. I believe I am the first to post it, and I am baffled. I wear it to bed every night, it smells so good!
I'm also fond of Midnight Pomegranate and Wild Honeysuckle.


----------



## KikiB (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Favourite Bath & Body Works Scent?*

OK well seeing as I work there...I obviously have a lot of favourites.

Wild Honeysuckle
Enchanted Orchid
Sheer Freesia
Peony (sadly this one is now discontinued)
Pearberry (we ALREADY (!) got a case in for our Half-Yearly sale...that doesn't start til the 9th of June)
Dancing Waters (SOOOOOOOOO GLAD that they are relaunching it!)
Breathe Energy 
Breathe Serenity
Japanese Cherry Blossom
Pink Grapefruit
White Cherry Blossom
Fresh Pineapple
Midnight Pomegranate
Velvet Tuberose
Green Clover/Aloe
Strawberry Lemonade
Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin
Rice Flower/Shea
Seaspray
Waterblossom Ivy
Mandarin Lime

Holiday/LE scents
Grapefruit Jasmine
Blushing Cherry Blossom (this launches in about three weeks or so)
Hello Sugar
Very Festive Pomegranate
Winter Candy Apple
Fun Frosted Cranberry
Vanilla Bean Noel (in the lotion)
Twisted Peppermint
Glittery Gumdrop

Home Fragrance exclusives
Lilac Blossom
Sugared Passionfruit
Pineapple Orchid
Orange Nectar
Fresh Lemonade

Some of the scents I like certain forms of-for example Black Raspberry Vanilla and Warm Vanilla Sugar, I like the EDT's. I would have to say that if you saw my B&BW collection your jaw would drop.


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 26, 2008)

White Tea & Ginger; loooooove it.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 26, 2008)

Rice flower and shea which is is discontiuned unfortunatley ..i freakin love that scent. Must go ebay shopping hehe.


----------



## mizzbeba (Mar 26, 2008)

On me I love _Japanese Cherry Blossom _and to burn in the house I love _Brown Sugar & Fig_ oil.


----------



## peacelover18 (Mar 26, 2008)

My all-time fave was called Dandelion Fields. It was discontinued some time ago.

Out of the current line, Coconut Lime Verbena is my favorite.


----------



## KikiB (Mar 26, 2008)

No need to eBay it...Rice Flower/Shea is one of our Classics that returns at the Half-Yearly sales. The following fragrances will return in stores in the 9th of June:

Pearberry
Plumeria
Sun-Ripened Raspberry
Coco Cabana
White Tea/Ginger
Juniper Breeze
Night-Blooming Jasmine
Rice Flower/Shea
Country Apple
Sheer Freesia

The following ones will be discounted as they are discontinued:
Pink Grapefruit
Tropical Passionfruit
White Cherry Blossom
Magnolia Blossom
Gardenia
Exotic Coconut
Pear Blossom
Fresh Vanilla
Blackberry Amber
Peony
Chocolate Amber

Sparkling Peach and Fresh Pineapple could join that group, so be warned.

The following ones are available online-only:
Seaspray
Waterblossom Ivy
Green Tea/Cucumber Essence
Green Clover/Aloe
Strawberry Lemonade
Lemongrass Sage 
Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin
Cool Citrus Basil
Creamy Coconut
Rich Citrus Cream (maybe)
Flowering Herbs

Breathe is more than likely going away, it is on the Fond Farewells section of the site, so be warned.


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_i was really in love with the irresistable apple. 
i have alot of their HFOs - they smell funny when they burn but just by themselves they smell divine_

 

Hey something similar was the country apple I used to LOVE!!!


----------



## KikiB (Mar 26, 2008)

The Irresistible (known to me as Resistable) Apple is nothing like the Country Apple though. It's SO craft store-y.


----------



## MAC_is_Crack (Mar 26, 2008)

Vanilla Bean Noel, and Frosting Forever.  Big fan of smelling like food!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 27, 2008)

My favorite scents are Cherry Blossom and Juniper Breeze


----------



## bbyxkt (Apr 27, 2008)

japanese cherry blossoms and sparkling peach (yummmmmm)


----------



## KikiB (Apr 27, 2008)

Okay I have to now mention the brand new Blushing Cherry Blossom-I am so sad that this is an LE scent because it's like a blend of Cherry Blossom, Sheer Freesia, a bit of Night-Blooming Jasmine, and some Peony with a smidge of grapefruit. It is AMAZING.


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 27, 2008)

Funny, I just received my order yesterday via FedEx. I had stop using Bath and Body works for a long time. Pearberry used to be my all time favorite and I didnt even order it for some reason I was thinking they didnt sell it anymore. But yesterday I took a bath with the Sensual Amber and got off and rubbed down with some Warm Vanilla sugar lotion and sprayed myself with some Warm Vanilla Sugar Body Spray and the Sensual Amber Body Spray (overload yea I know) I guess I was just soo anxious to smell them all on me ....all at the same time lol. But my bf gets off of work and says you smell amazing. I was getting dressed because he wanted me to go to the store with him. He goes you should look and smell like this when we are having sex.....too bad I was on my cycle!! Or I am sure it would have been soooo on. But yea and they sent me a coupon for a free item with a ten dollar purchase plus another coupon with 10 dollars off a 30 dollar purchase so yea I am trying to stop myself from ordering more already because I already have enough to last me a short while.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Apr 27, 2008)

I also work for them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love my job! Anyways, my favorites right now are Pineapple Orchid [from the home fragrance line], Coconut Lime Verbena, and Midnight Pomegranite (i got it for free because i won the last contest! it smells soooo good) I don't know if i can mention this yet, but I can't wait for the new scent that is coming out in july! I'm not going to name it, but i hope its good. Also, Rumor has it Brown Sugar & Fig is being d/c by the end of the year. I'm soo mad! Other than Fresh Vanilla, thats the only vanilla one i like.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 27, 2008)

No need to worry. Rain Kissed Leaves is what it will be called and it is an LE to go with Dancing Waters (they are doing the summer fresh scent promotion again; Sea Island Cotton is getting expanded forms (DHLS, hand cream, silk lotion) as far as I know. I think we might be getting previews of it, well at least I hope so. If it is what I think it is, I will be going ga-ga since there's no real leafy Signature scents. They're all floral floral, not foresty floral. 

(Wow I sound incoherent)

Yes, I'm afraid that it's true about Brown Sugar/Fig, which is probably why they never ship any to us. We'll find out for sure within two to three weeks; when they send out all the discontinued product guides and what not. Honestly, there's not a lot I see them getting rid of. Breathe is going away, American Girl will probably be pared down, Sandalwood Vanilla will prob. go away, get rid of Country Apple antibac, etc. 

The big rumour I heard is that we're getting the car diffusers for after Half-Yearly...basically it started when in our marketing, we saw Carport shelftalkers and we're anxiously awaiting them.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 27, 2008)

Moonlite Path!!!

I've been wearing that fragrance for like 7 years!

It's very sensual and sweet. 

I also like the Pineapple one! It's newer, so fruity and nice for the summer.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 27, 2008)

If you like the Pineapple, you need to stock up as it is getting DC'ed...


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh no!!!! I love Brown Sugar and Fig. Everything I like is always discontinued like Cotton Blossom and Exotic Coconut.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Apr 28, 2008)

I can't wait for rainkissed leaves!! 

Another one of my favorite scents is the Temptations 3-in-1! Espicially in Cinnamon bun! It leaves my hair soooo soft! The trick is to not use a conditioner! I tell all my customers this. I got my mom and all her friends hooked on the 3-in-1s!!! Unfortunately, the name is being changed from Temptations to something else [i don't know yet]. I just hope they don't change the formula for them!!! & we are getting new ones on May 13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soo excited!

I also can't wait till next them for the new CO Bigelow Lip shines!! I've been using my Orange one forever! Love them! I'm glad they decided to not launch the Pink Grapefruit with them! I just love them to death!

The key thing about discontinued products is to pay attention to sales during the off season. March, September. usually 5 or 6 go on sale for like 6 for $30 and you definately know they are getting discontinued.

I can't wait for the car air fresheners!! My managers definately didn't tell me about that one!I hope its true!!! 

I hope this isn't rude, but how how long have you been working with the company kikib? I seriously love my job! and the year I have spent there, and hopefully many more to come!!!!


----------



## Abbytabby (May 4, 2008)

I really like Irresistible Apple, Tropical Passionfruit and Blackberry Amber. For summer I like Sea Island Cotton.


----------



## KikiB (May 4, 2008)

The new stuff is called Pop Culture. I love the Cosmo Berry, it is a sparkling berry scent. The Cool Melon is okay but nothing special. The Coconut Crush will sell out in a heartbeat because everyone and their mum wants coconut scents. The car fresheners, I have no idea when they are coming out. The new Bigelow lip shines kick butt, I'm going to end up with a ton of them like how I did with the Soda Fountain ones.

I've been working there for a year and a half now, I love it.


----------



## MAC_Diva (May 6, 2008)

The Cosmo Berry smells a little like the Rasberry Co bigelow.. Its okay, it will probably grow on me though. I hope they come out with a 3-in-1!!! The Temptations 3-in-1s are amazing! i have never had softer hair in my life! They have definately changed their formula though, because the Lemon Sugar one sucked!!! I loved the lipshines from my meeting on Sunday. I have been trying to save my orange and lime samples and now I don't have tooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!


----------



## User49 (May 6, 2008)

Plumeria! x


----------



## KikiB (May 7, 2008)

I LOVE the Cosmo Berry! I have the splash at home and it's truly unique. It's not like the Beyond Berry was...that was kinda naff if you know what I mean. The Pop Culture is replacing the Temptations from what I heard and they will not have a 3/1-just a basic shower gel. 

Rainkissed Leaves is AWESOME. If you are or were a fan of Waterblossom Ivy, they essentially repackaged it for you all. We all say that it's an exact dupe.


----------



## TDoll (May 8, 2008)

Warm Vanilla Sugar and Coconut Lime Verbena!


----------



## preciouscharm (May 15, 2008)

*I love love love japanese cherry blossom!! Have it in everything lotion, spray, etc!! It's perfect for summer too (I hate wearing perfume in the summer cuz it's so humid where I live). 

My past favorites are the vanilla scents, sweat pea, and cucumber melon. *


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (May 15, 2008)

I like a lot of BBW Scents that are discontinued or being discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But out of the _current _Signature Collection I enjoy 

Brown Sugar & Fig - So yummy for the fall
Japanese Cherry Blossom - Great Springtime perfume
Irresistible Apple - Great everyday scent, I get tons of compliments on it! More than I get w/ my high end perfumes that cost 3-4x more! lol 

Sensual Amber is also nice but I cant deal w/ it when the weather is even slightly warmish because it gets overwhelming


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 15, 2008)

warm vanilla sugar...hands down!


----------



## firstblush (May 15, 2008)

All my fave scents are discontinued: 

Pearberry
Sparkling Green Apple
Fresh Ginger Lime

Tip:

If you're looking for discontinued scents, try to raid your local BBW outlet store. I went to mine a few weeks ago and was able to snag some pearberry shower gels and a white tea & ginger antibac hand soap. Prices are really good and you don't have to wait for the semi-annual sales! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only downside is that they're limited to whatever they have on hand so you just have to cross your fingers that they have something in your fave scents.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, does anyone remember iced pineapple?


----------



## Fairybelle (May 15, 2008)

I am in total love with Brown Sugar & Fig, but I want them to bring back Happy Daisy!!!


----------



## iheartcolor (May 15, 2008)

My top favs are:

Exotic Coconut
White Tea and Ginger
Moonlight Path

-Lauren


----------



## MAC_Diva (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_The new stuff is called Pop Culture. I love the Cosmo Berry, it is a sparkling berry scent. The Cool Melon is okay but nothing special. The Coconut Crush will sell out in a heartbeat because everyone and their mum wants coconut scents. The car fresheners, I have no idea when they are coming out. The new Bigelow lip shines kick butt, I'm going to end up with a ton of them like how I did with the Soda Fountain ones.

I've been working there for a year and a half now, I love it._

 
Are you kidding me! Temptations is being discontinued for good!!! When Sale comes, i shall be spending at least $50 on the 3-in-1s. I love that shampoo!! I don't like pop culture at all. The Shimmer Mousse is cool, but I would never buy it. Are you a CSL? Thats what I'm working up to being. I can see the day! lol  

Rainkissed Leaves isn't my favorite. I like dancing waters soo much better.


----------



## KikiB (May 16, 2008)

I have a good 10 or so Beyond Berry shimmer mousses...that Berry was horrid compared to the Cosmo Berry. Now everybody wants the mousse in the berry! Grr...but it is true, the rumour going around is that Temptations are going away for good. We'll find out for sure either tomorrow, or sometime next week.

I am not a CSL, my manager said that I am not CSL material. I believe I am, many other associates believe I am, and even some sales leaders, but pretty much they have beaten me down enough to where I'm considering quitting.


----------



## MAC_Diva (May 16, 2008)

JUNE 2nd is sooo close!! eek! I've never been so upset about discontinued products. I definately know how it feels!

Thats what happens though. They make you feel bad and make you want to quit, but you have to work through it. I have. I just study more about the products and stop acting like I'm queen of the world, and my managers have taken notice.  At my review, I was even offered temp. sales lead. I don't know if he was joking or what. You have to go in and be the most polite person you can be! Just Imagine, a girl at my job was made co manger after 2 years of working with the company and shes only 20!! Thats just a goal to have in mind. good luck!


----------



## KikiB (May 17, 2008)

Okay I am going to be seen as a HUGE enabler to some of you right now, but here is what is going away:

Everything in Breathe except for Breathe at Night
ALL Temptations
All Fresh Pineapple and Chocolate Amber
Select forms in Black Raspberry Vanilla, Brown Sugar/Fig, Coconut Lime Verbena, Mango Mandarin, Cucumber Melon, Freshwater Cucumber, Irresistible Apple, Sparkling Peach
Select Signature trials
CO Bigelow Lemon scrub and lotion (boo on the scrub)
Spa Rice to the Rescue, Island Hot Spot, Miss Application, Wait a Minute

That's just the big ones. Oh yeah, Strawberry Patch and Fresh Lemonade are going away. If you want the full list, message me


----------



## MAC_Diva (May 17, 2008)

Oh my! I love coconut lime and apple! Its okay though, I hardly use anything anyway. 

Fresh lemonade is good, but its burning in the store right now and i will seriously get tired of it. lol


----------



## vandael (May 17, 2008)

Sadly, I haven't bought anything from BBW in awhile... I've been trying to finish down my 15 giftset of VS lotions. Ridiculous overload, I know! Buuuuuut, I love it when BBW has a holiday sale and the items are only $5! I would buy about 20 to give out for Christmas (but usually ending keeping most of them for myself). My favorite, everyday scents would usually be described as fresh and clean:

- Water Blossom Ivy
- Cotton Blossom (is this disc.?)

But when I'm feeling decadent and indulgent, I definitely reach for:

- Warm Vanilla Sugar
- Sweet Pea
- Brown Sugar & Fig

I associate these scents with the winter cause I love slathering then on and curling up under a blanket. They're the best when they've been microwaved for a bit... so rich


----------



## MAC_Diva (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

  I associate these scents with the winter cause I love slathering then on and curling up under a blanket. They're the best when they've been microwaved for a bit... so rich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
You microwave your lotions? Wont that cause them to seperate? Wow. that is a cool idea. I would love to put them in the freezer.. hmm.


----------



## KikiB (May 18, 2008)

^^A lot of people do that with the Too Shea in the Spa line, it helps it apply a lot easier. Same thing with the Sig. body butters.

Cotton Blossom was discontinued, however it'll be $3 for Half-Yearly. Sea Island Cotton is the perm one though, they relaunched due to everybody wanting Cotton Blossom. I'm so relieved that Freshwater Cucumber is not being discontinued though. It looks like this sale, we'll have the glycerin soaps in Plumeria-if that is true, I will be stoked. Also I'm totally stocking up on Peony CBW. I've made the transition to CBW's and I have no Peony (but 4 Sheer Freesia). My love for Sheer Freesia is well-known. Alluring Apple too-I run through the Temptations lotions like crazy and it was my favourite. (I must have 5 bottles of Cinnamon Bun Heaven)


----------



## XLiluX (May 23, 2008)

Cherry blossom. I'll never get sick of it


----------



## kimmy (May 26, 2008)

warm vanilla sugar & sensual amber. yummm!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (May 26, 2008)

Nox said:


> My absolute #1 favorite scent at B & BW is *Creamy Coconut*.
> 
> They haven't had it out for six years, and now they are bringing the silk lotions line back in that scent December 27th. Woo hoo! I will be stocking up like a fiend!
> 
> ...


----------



## concertina (May 28, 2008)

True Vanilla, or something like that. They only release it like, once every 3 or 4 years. I love it! 

I also love the Freshwater Cucumber, Fresh Pineapple and Exotic Coconut - all recent-ish releases.

ETA: They're discontinuing Fresh Pineapple! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## KikiB (May 28, 2008)

We got some Creamy Coconut bar soap in for Half-Yearly...but nothing else yet.


----------



## firstblush (Jun 11, 2008)

I hit the semi annual sale and came away w/ a few new (for me) fave scents:

Rice Flower and Shea - to me it smells exactly like the taste of buttered popcorn jelly belly jellybeans

Black Raspberry Vanilla - reminds me of grape bubblelicious bubble gum

Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin
Fresh Pineapple


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 12, 2008)

anything coconut! coconut lime verbana is nice and creamey coconut....


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 12, 2008)

tropical passionfruit is my favorite and cococabana


----------



## CherryPopsicle (Jun 29, 2008)

Beyond Berry. It was one of the limited edition summer lines. It has mini plastic ice cubes in it. It's so cute. Hahaha. Also Tropical Passionfruit.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Jul 2, 2008)

I heart Rainkissed Leaves!! and i usually don't like clean scents. It left my skin feeling super soft! I bet its a different formula!!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jul 2, 2008)

Temptations is my favorite stuff. I have the lotion in pecan passion and cherry pie and well as a spritzer that is coconut scented. For some reason BBW sprays never stick to me as well as regular perfume so I usually spray it in my hair lol does it stick to you guys for a while or do you carry it around a respray?


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jul 2, 2008)

BTW Ebay has LOTS of temptations stuff


----------



## keirii (Jul 2, 2008)

Interesting, a lot of people like vanilla and coconut! (Keeping it in mind in case I need to buy random gifts..)

I used to like sweet pea, cucumber melon, and mango mandarine. now i hate them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I loooove *honeysuckle*, *white cherry blossom*, *velvet tuberose* and the *Aromatherapy *line's *Eucalyptus Spearmint*.


----------



## Cinci (Jul 17, 2008)

Mint Chocolate Chip


----------



## lindsaynicole (Jul 17, 2008)

Coco Cobana, but I don't have anything in that scent since it was gone by the time I went to buy it, my friend has the body spray and she always lets me use it.

My other favorites are Wild Honeysuckle, Sparkling Peach, Black Rasberry Vanilla, and the Temptation's Banana Smoothie.


----------



## oracle1 (Jul 18, 2008)

Pearberry


----------



## Sario (Oct 11, 2008)

Hands down rice flower & shea. Close runners up are rainkissed leaves, black amethyst, breathe comfort, and all the temptations. I applied for a temp position for the holidays at BBW and I really really hope I get a call back from them, the interviewer/comanager (who I adore!) said she'd call within a week if I got the position. *crosses fingers and toes* I really <3 BBW!


----------



## LRG (Oct 30, 2008)

Bath and Body Works has recently opened in Toronto! YaY!!! Im excited to try their stuff.  The thing that intrigues me the most though is the fact that you can get shampoo and conditioner in some of the scents!! But, do any of you know what the quality is like? Are the shampoos and conditioners worth the buy?


----------



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

My Fav is Japanese Cherry Blossom! I luuuuvvvvvv it!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LRG* 

 
_Bath and Body Works has recently opened in Toronto! YaY!!! Im excited to try their stuff.  The thing that intrigues me the most though is the fact that you can get shampoo and conditioner in some of the scents!! But, do any of you know what the quality is like? Are the shampoos and conditioners worth the buy?_

 
Omg I am soooo buying that next time...Shampoos in some of those scents would be amazing.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LRG* 

 
_Bath and Body Works has recently opened in Toronto! YaY!!! Im excited to try their stuff.  The thing that intrigues me the most though is the fact that you can get shampoo and conditioner in some of the scents!! But, do any of you know what the quality is like? Are the shampoos and conditioners worth the buy?_

 
What excites me about B&BW in Toronto, is that the prices are relatively close to the US prices...


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 30, 2008)

coconut lime verbana...ooohhh


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 3, 2008)

I haven't been there in so long! My all-time was SweetPea though


----------



## MAC_Diva (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LRG* 

 
_Bath and Body Works has recently opened in Toronto! YaY!!! Im excited to try their stuff. The thing that intrigues me the most though is the fact that you can get shampoo and conditioner in some of the scents!! But, do any of you know what the quality is like? Are the shampoos and conditioners worth the buy?_

 
Are you talking about the Shampoos and Conditioners in like Sweet Pea, Moonlight path, etc? If so, I tried the volumizing and it made my hair feel like straw, i didn't like it. I work there so i always tell my customers to buy the moisturizing.


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Nov 3, 2008)

Warm vanilla sugar,  Cucumber Melon, Midnight pomegranate, Country Apple, and Brown sugar and fig.They discontinue some of the best scents :-(


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 3, 2008)

i love the cherry blossom!


----------



## mac*lover (Nov 3, 2008)

Cherry Blossom & Japanese Cherry Blossom any thing Cherry Blossomi love this stuff !!!!!


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 3, 2008)

Current fave: Black Amethyst

All-time faves: Japanese Cherry Blossom, Vanilla Bean Noel (since it first came out), Black Raspberry Vanilla, Pear Blossom (now discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Fresh Vanilla (discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Caribbean Coconut (long discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), and Watermelon (also long discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 3, 2008)

Warm Vanilla Sugar/Cherry Blossom and if it ever came back, Honey Almond


----------



## Dreama (Nov 4, 2008)

Brown Sugar & Fig/Coconut Lime Verbena


----------

